# how do you know it is freezing



## markg0vbr (20 Dec 2010)

i use the tashomiter


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Dec 2010)

I had ice on my eyelashes..does that count !


----------



## Fran143 (20 Dec 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> I had ice on my eyelashes..does that count !




Only because you fell off and rolled about in the snow.....cheater.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Dec 2010)

Fran143 said:


> Only because you fell off and rolled about in the snow.....cheater.



Damn ! Busted !


----------



## e-rider (20 Dec 2010)

I use the penisometer - no feeling and no interest in attractive members of the opposite sex means it's bloody freezing!


----------



## ACW (21 Dec 2010)

front mech stops working: - freezing, rear freewheel stops working and no drive: - bloody freezing


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Dec 2010)

When the weatherman tells me it is -15.

If you think I am going to use my Penisometer in that, you can forget it................

Steve


----------



## Zoiders (21 Dec 2010)

I use the "Pensioner-o-meter".

If Accident & Emergency is full of pensioners with broken hips then it must be freezing outside.


----------



## Fiona N (21 Dec 2010)

Zoiders said:


> I use the "Pensioner-o-meter".
> 
> If Accident & Emergency is full of pensioners with broken hips then it must be freezing outside.



Oh cruel


----------



## Fran143 (21 Dec 2010)

tundragumski said:


> I use the penisometer - no feeling and no interest in attractive members of the opposite sex means it's bloody freezing!




I misread this as a pensionerometer....wondered why they would have got you excited in the first place!


----------



## subaqua (21 Dec 2010)

Zoiders said:


> I use the "Pensioner-o-meter".
> 
> If Accident & Emergency is full of pensioners with broken hips then it must be freezing outside.




whats Blue and F**ks Old ladies ???

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Hypothermia . sorry


----------



## markg0vbr (21 Dec 2010)

penisomiter when it gets very cold you have to sit down to wee


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Dec 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> penisomiter when it gets very cold you have to sit down to wee



Does it have to be cold to sit down ?? Women have got it sorted on that front only they do not take the newspaper in with them.......i think !


----------



## henshaw11 (22 Dec 2010)

When my beard gets like this...
(a 17-ish mile ride to Guildford last friday - it'd melted a little by the time this was taken)

(hmm...need to work out how embedding flickr stuff works..link instead)
http://www.flickr.co...N05/5282261183/


----------



## e-rider (22 Dec 2010)

henshaw11 said:


> When my beard gets like this...
> (a 17-ish mile ride to Guildford last friday - it'd melted a little by the time this was taken)
> 
> (hmm...need to work out how embedding flickr stuff works..link instead)
> http://www.flickr.co...N05/5282261183/




perhaps try not to dribble so much whilst cycling


----------



## henshaw11 (22 Dec 2010)

I should have guessed someone would write that !


----------



## swscotland bentrider (5 Jan 2011)

Whenever I find myself face down on the tarmac with one foot still clipped to my bike I often take a few moments to reflect. Nine times out of ten I conclude "there is ice and I have found some, therefore it must be freezing!

Cheers

John


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Jan 2011)

swscotland bentrider said:


> Whenever I find myself face down on the tarmac with one foot still clipped to my bike I often take a few moments to reflect. Nine times out of ten I conclude "there is ice and I have found some, therefore it must be freezing!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John



yes when the trike is pirouetting down the road similar thoughts do pop in to my mind.


----------

